# IPAD 3 et film



## BIBI2002 (12 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me pose une question sur la definition du nouvel IPAd.

On nous parle d'ecran retina...Je comprends bien son interet sur des photos ou des pages WEb pour le texte mais concernant la lecture des films, ou application TV. 

Sachant que par exemple un fichier video MP4 est generalement de format 640x480, la qualité peut-elle etre meilleur sur un IPad3 que sur un ipad2?!
De même cet ecran peut-il apporté une meilleur qualité des videos des chaines TV lues depuis les applications dediées?

merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Lefenmac (12 Mars 2012)

BIBI2002 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me pose une question sur la definition du nouvel IPAd.
> 
> ...




Dans un dizaine de jours t'auras les premières réponses....


----------



## badboy71 (13 Mars 2012)

Avec certaines applications comme Oplayer tu peut Lire des MKV en 720p surement en 1080p sur le nouvel iPad. 
Donc je pense que sur ce type de fichiers on verra la différence par rapport a un iPad 1 ou 2


----------

